# Nokia 5130 Xpress Music



## power_8383 (Aug 18, 2009)

*:: Pros ::*
1) Great Music with Good bundled earphones.
2) Looks very attractive. (Red Color is the most sought after in the market.)
3) Amazing/awesome battery backup. (I heard, played, captured songs, games,photos the whole day but still my mobile battery level was full. 


*:: Cons ::*
1) 2 MP Camera is very good but doesnt have a flash.
2) Prone to fingerprints.



If you want the best mobile in around 6,000 INR (With 2 GB Mem. Card) then look no further and blindly go for Nokia 5130 Xpress Music.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 18, 2009)

By what observation you can say that it is not a symbian phone ?

and i personally have this phone and it rock


----------



## rakz (Aug 18, 2009)

I buyed this 2 days ago. Battery backup is very bad. It drains very fast. have to charge daily. Speaker sound is very low as compared to non music editions like 3110c which i owned previously. Its a bit slow too.


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 18, 2009)

max_demon said:


> By what observation you can say that it is not a symbian phone ?
> 
> and i personally have this phone and it rock




_Sorry, galti se ho gaya._
Correction Made.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 20, 2009)

will the owners pls post the pics, i am too planning to go for it


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pics of what buddy ?
You can easily get all types of pictures of this mobile on google.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 20, 2009)

dude, i want the original pics, not the show-off pics


----------



## shri (Aug 20, 2009)

only red color sets available in Bangalore.
Price: 5400/-


----------



## seriousshivam (Aug 20, 2009)

the phone is just ok.........it looks really kewl


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey I'm planning to buy this within sep.


----------



## seriousshivam (Aug 22, 2009)

dis phone is not performance as it looks .........

the processing of dis phone really slow......playing music nd staying connected simultaneously is tough job for dis phone........nd sound quality is not like music phones..........


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2009)

^^ pdate firmware , 6.93 is not that slow


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 22, 2009)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> will the owners pls post the pics, i am too planning to go for it



Actually I too thought of buying the phone but the shopkeepers didn't care to show the phone telling that many customers returned it because they found some problems with it like lack of flash, somewhat bulky, low battery backup and is somewhat old now for buying and lacks new technologies like 3G. Some other reasons were there as well. 

If you can increase your budget by 1k from that if Nokia 5130 then go for Samsung SGH L700. You can read the detail specifications in this thread. I have bought it. I haven't posted any pics of the phone yet because I am not finding any other yet....It is a very good phone and I recommend you to buy it.


----------



## amitdhanuka (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya the phone is awsome...

BUT the battery backup is very bad..

it lasts only 10 hr on standby.
the battery drains doing nothing which is very bad.

If any one had any solution, please post. 

Updating can fix it for only 10 to 12 days and there after it again falls.....


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 23, 2009)

My handset gives battery backup of one and half day (average) easily on standby. :O

Dinbhar gane suno, photo nikalo par battery hai k khatm hi nahi hoti. 
Camera clarity is not that bad as well.
Great sound clarity.

5,500 me aur kya chahiye ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 23, 2009)

@amitdhanuka: Standby of 10 hrs?? It can't be. It gave me a backup of 1 day on standby mode(and some phone calls). Yes but the battery drains out when heavy taks like taking pics and listening music is done. But apart from that there is not even a single flaw!!

@power_8383: Yeah you are right.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 23, 2009)

battery is good imo , i charge every 2 nights.

btw here are the images of the phone requested by someone

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/6694/040420000055013647.th.jpg
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/2238/040420000085026444.th.jpg
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/253/040420000095033700.th.jpg
*img81.imageshack.us/img81/1326/040420000105042201.th.jpg
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/9231/040420000115055496.th.jpg
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/1069/040420000135061685.th.jpg
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/7677/040420000155067164.th.jpg
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/8639/040420000165073357.th.jpg


----------



## shri (Aug 23, 2009)

Bought silver/black model today for Rs. 5500 in Mangalore.
(BTW was very hard to find the color)


----------



## Dark Core (Aug 24, 2009)

Gud Phone, It's gonna rock after 3110C - Best for people on budge; btw I had recommended this mob for my GF too


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazing phone for its price. I bought it for my wife last month but I am currently using it myself as my 5800 has gone back for repairs.
Tried to use my old N70 first as a backup phone but then tried my wife's 5130 and never looked back at the N70.

The best part of the phone is how fast it is.. just try loading the inbuilt Opera Mini....opens in less than a couple of seconds. My N70 took almost 30 seconds to launch Opera mini !!

Battery backup is not that great as I had thought.... but is not bad either.
And with firmware 6.93, photo taking speed has increased tremendously.... you would be excused for thinking its a different phone if you are used to taking photos on the same phone with an earlier firmware.


----------



## Makarand_Jadhav (Aug 24, 2009)

Please u guys. I m confused here. rakz & serioussam say that the sound quality is not like music phones!
Please comment on the music capability of the phone, guys! Coz I was planning to buy it in due time. But the mixed reactions are making me think otherwise. & I need a phone with stereo sound output capability.
Please help me out here friendzz!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Please u guys. I m confused here. rakz & serioussam say that the sound quality is not like music phones!
Please comment on the music capability of the phone, guys! Coz I was planning to buy it in due time. But these mixed reactions are making me think otherwise. & I need a phone with stereo sound output capability.
Please help me out here friendzz!


----------



## shri (Aug 25, 2009)

The sound is decent with the bundled earphones. But with a pair of good earphones like creative EP630 or Sony EX32LP, the sound quality improves dramatically. (3.5mm port baby).

The loud-speaker is loud enough to be heard in a big hall, but may not be as loud as Walkman series.

Camera is good in daylight conditions. 

Keypad is easy to use in-spite of the plasticy look. 

Dont know about battery. Just used the phone for a day in full charge. Battery was about 80% at the end of the day.

If your budget is around 5k and you want a good Nokia phone with decent music capabilities- 5130 is it.


----------



## amitdhanuka (Aug 31, 2009)

hey shri the loud speakers sound is good but the speaker is mono, not stereo

if u want stereo loudspeakers then go through samsung guru b1410 with dual stereo loud speakers....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hey shri the loud speakers sound is good but the speaker is mono, not stereo

if u want stereo loudspeakers then go through samsung guru b1410 with dual stereo loud speakers....


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the images, thinkin 2 go for it


----------



## power_8383 (Oct 27, 2009)

You cant find anything better than this in 6,000 Rs.


----------



## toofan (Oct 29, 2009)

I bought the Nokia 5130 X MUsic on 26 october evening and its battery is at half at this time and will be drained by evening. So two day backup is good considering that I mostly used the speakers to listen the songs.

Head phone quality is not impressive. I am looking for some nice and cheap headphones.
ans suggestions.

I had very good ear plugs of sony erictions. How to use them with this phone. There jack is a bit thinner then 3.5mm jack of 5130. Any adapter available.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
It costs me 5300.00 with the mobile cover and screen protecting sticker.


----------



## rajhot (Oct 29, 2009)

Creative EP-630


----------



## ravi5411 (Nov 2, 2009)

@ rakz........

this fone is released in 2009....how come u buy this fone 2 yrs ago ????  i think u bought 5310....dont confuse with 5130


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought this phone today  Looking forward to have some dashing music quality and moreover i will be using this phone when i will travel in buses for hearing songs(its very boring to go alone is bus for tution )...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 2, 2009)

toofan said:


> Head phone quality is not impressive. I am looking for some nice and cheap headphones.
> ans suggestions.
> It costs me 5300.00 with the mobile cover and screen protecting sticker.


 mine headphone is good!Clear sound and very impressive..Well, it cost me Rs. 5100  btw tune kaun sa colour ka kharda? i bought red...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2009)

yesterday two of my colleagues bought 5130XM and 7610 Supernova. That supernova phone looks downright sexy!!!


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Nov 2, 2009)

Two of my roommates have this phone. Its really good, a value for money from nokia. However, I like music quality from SE phones more(The walkman series).


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

Bus me music?? Poket kat gayi toh?


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> mine headphone is good!Clear sound and very impressive..Well, it cost me Rs. 5100  btw tune kaun sa colour ka kharda? i bought red...



Red color is very common with this mobile so I went for Gray one. It looks nice. Krazzy have you ever heard music from a sony eriction ear plug?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 3, 2009)

toofan said:


> Red color is very common with this mobile so I went for Gray one. It looks nice. Krazzy have you ever heard music from a sony eriction ear plug?


Red looks nice too  nah never heared music from a sony eriction ear plug..why anything special?


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Nov 3, 2009)

@Krazzy, It should have been SE phones, not just earbuds. They have better music quality.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

^Black Phone zyada acha lagta


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2009)

red color is too flashy. that's the only bad in that phone.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2009)

^^dude. you want to spam, look elsewhere!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 4, 2009)

*-Offtopic-*
Well, i m new to these mobile field...Can someone suggest me some good software that i must have in my mobile? ..Should i create  a new thread for that? Any good website??


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

^^ Gmail, Opera Mini 5 beta, JmIRC, eBuddy/Morange/Nimbuzz for chatting to name a few.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 7, 2009)

Games?????????


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2009)

ICO desibond copied your Line "Human Spambot".


----------



## gurujee (Nov 21, 2009)

whats the latest firmware of this phone ? mine shows v6.93.

my battery drains within a day even without using net,bluetooth or music/radio.


----------

